# Carrots and Tomatoes



## Seth Tyler (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys, 

super simple question for my sully. Can he eat carrots and/or tomatoes? I've been curious as I have both shredded carrots and grape tomatoes I'd like to blend into his salads here and there. Let me know, Thanks!

Seth


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 2, 2017)

Seth Tyler said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> super simple question for my sully. Can he eat carrots and/or tomatoes? I've been curious as I have both shredded carrots and grape tomatoes I'd like to blend into his salads here and there. Let me know, Thanks!
> 
> Seth


Sulcatas cannot digest sugars properly. They cause digestive and kidney problems. Fruit, tomato, bell pepper and carrot are very sugary and should only be fed very sparingly and very occasionally - preferably not at all. 

Your Sulcata needs leafy weedy greens not sweet foods


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 3, 2017)

Please don`t feed fruits and vegetables to your sulcata tortoise. 
The sugar can harm the intestine and the intestinal flora and your tortoise can get sick.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2017)

Seth Tyler said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> super simple question for my sully. Can he eat carrots and/or tomatoes? I've been curious as I have both shredded carrots and grape tomatoes I'd like to blend into his salads here and there. Let me know, Thanks!
> 
> Seth



As long as you are feeding a grassy, weedy, high fiber, high calcium diet, mixing in a little carrot or tomato once in a while won't hurt anything.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2017)

Tom said:


> As long as you are feeding a grassy, weedy, high fiber, high calcium diet, mixing in a little carrot or tomato once in a while won't hurt anything.


how often is once in awhile?


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 3, 2017)

dmmj said:


> how often is once in awhile?


Once a month is the most I'll do.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 3, 2017)

You may want to save things like sweet sugary veggies as special treats. If I'm peeling carrots or cutting the ends off beans or something like that with a food that is supposed to be "Occasional" I will mix them into the salad for the day. Variety is good, but so is moderation.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2017)

dmmj said:


> how often is once in awhile?



There is no set answer. In small amounts, twice a week wouldn't do any harm. In larger amounts once or twice a month would be fine. Mine eat stuff like this once in a while and I like to think the variety is good for them, but I would not recommend that tomatoes or carrots be a regular item or staple.


----------

